# Scorpion Queen and Centipede King Marry



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess it is a good thing my wife just likes dogs huhh?










Wed Feb 15, 6:02 AM

PATTAYA, Thailand - The couple with a soft spot for creepy crawlers _ Thailand's Scorpion Queen and Centipede King _ held their Valentine's Day's wedding Tuesday at a haunted house.

Kanchana Ketkaew, 36, who set a world record in 2002 for spending 32 days in a glass cage with 3,400 scorpions, wedded 29-year-old Bunthawee Siengwong who set a Thai record for enduring 28 days with 1,000 centipedes.

Kanchana's world record was beaten in 2004.

Kanchana's bridal gown on Tuesday was adorned with live scorpions, while Bunthawee enticed his bride by placing a centipede in his mouth.

"I like him and I like it that we both are up for a real challenge," Kanchana said.

The couple met while performing their respective stunts at a snake farm on the resort island of Koh Samui, said Somporn Naksuetrong, the general manager of the Thailand's Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum, which is sponsoring the wedding.

The couple tied the knot in a group ceremony with six other couples dubbed "Til Death Do Us Part" at Ripley's Haunted Adventure House, in the southern resort town of Pattaya, 80 kilometers (50 miles) south of Bangkok.

The six other couples donned scary makeup and blood-spattered dresses to wed in ghoulish style.

They held a traditional Thai ceremony in which elders blessed the couple with holy water. Each couple then climbed into a coffin to symbolically consummate their union.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That'a a nice story!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It's just not for breakfast any more.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow is right...they have more guts then i do!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show - there's someone for everyone


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

In a freakish sort of way, that is really heartwarming.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

See, there's someone for everyone out there. You just might have to look in some pretty strange places.


----------

